# Breeding Kribensis Cichlid's



## Kribensis12

Probably one of the most beautiful Dwarf Cichlid's available on the market. The Kribensis Cichlid is from Africa, they live in rivers and streams by Lake Tanganyika. They prefer water at temp's around 80 degree's Fahrenheit. They can handle nitrates to around 70 without problem’s (that is not to say let your nitrates get that high!). To pair off the Kribensis Cichlid, you may need to buy around 6 juvies. I have personally been able to buy 1 male and 1 female and got them to pair off and breed. To sex them here is a good guide line:
Male's: Long, torpedo shaped body with elongated fin's, a thick black bar going right across from the body, and their stomach's can have a little red tint.
Female's: Short bodied, thick stomach, deep red to purple stomach coloring, brilliant gold colored tail's. Also, their Black Band is skinnier than male's. 
They can be breed in a 10g, though I do not recommend them unless you are experienced, have good filtration, and weekly water change's. I usually use a 20g tank with small gravel as they like to dig holes. Also, one thing I have noticed that is very unique to Kribensis is that when you have a ph of 7.0 or above, most fry are male’s and 7.0 and below are mostly female's, so the best ph is 7.0 unless desiring for a certain sex.

Here are a few pics of my male's and female's that I once had:



































Hope some of you guy's find this very usefull, and i would love for some feedback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kribensis12

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neilfishguy

cool. I like the albinos


----------



## Kribensis12

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kribensis12

Just keeping this up at the top of the order incase someone nbeeds help with kribs!


----------

